# Jumeirah Hotels job application, process and interview questions



## duman81 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I applied for a job at Jumeirah through their career web page, and my application is forwarded to the hiring manager. Wondering how long is the process of reviewing my application since it has been over a week and no response. I am US citizen and live in Miami. Also any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

My main advice to you is be patient. Things take a lot longer over here, plus 3 day holiday is just about to start, so hold on.



duman81 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I applied for a job at Jumeirah through their career web page, and my application is forwarded to the hiring manager. Wondering how long is the process of reviewing my application since it has been over a week and no response. I am US citizen and live in Miami. Also any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


----------



## cm1982 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Nick, 
My husband works for Jumeirah - great company! The process does take a little while. My husband started about 6 weeks from the first interview. It did take about 2 weeks to hear anything from the time of application as well. Once you have been offered a role, they have so much to sort out - visa, your accommodation etc, so it does take a while. Nothing in the UAE happens particularly fast. You are luckly though as Ramadan has just finished...so things shouldn't be quite as slow, but we are just heading into a 4 day bank holiday for Eid, so don't expect anything to happen for a few days. Be patient though as it's a fab company. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I concur, I also work for Jumeirah, very good company and great benefits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

anyone know is there any other jobs going with this company???


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

trilogygirls said:


> anyone know is there any other jobs going with this company???


Here you go http://www.jumeirah.jobs/careers/jumeirahgroup/vacancysearch.aspx?companyid=55


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

cm1982 said:


> Hi Nick,
> My husband works for Jumeirah - great company! The process does take a little while. My husband started about 6 weeks from the first interview. It did take about 2 weeks to hear anything from the time of application as well. Once you have been offered a role, they have so much to sort out - visa, your accommodation etc, so it does take a while. Nothing in the UAE happens particularly fast. You are luckly though as Ramadan has just finished...so things shouldn't be quite as slow, but we are just heading into a 4 day bank holiday for Eid, so don't expect anything to happen for a few days. Be patient though as it's a fab company. Hope that helps a little!


Why did it only take 6 weeks? I've read elsewhere regarding a different company that it takes the quickest 3 months from initial contact to receiving a visa. Please advise.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bklyn said:


> Why did it only take 6 weeks? I've read elsewhere regarding a different company that it takes the quickest 3 months from initial contact to receiving a visa. Please advise.


I sat down at my desk to start work 6 weeks after first being offered a job here. I wasn't even looking.
Visas etc did not hold anything up in this process.
There is no need for things to take 3 months. It often depends on the efficiency / paper-pushing beaurocracy of the individual company


----------



## Ikhan1987 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi there I know this is a old post. But I've applied for a post with jumeriah too. I applied in April and then two weeks after sending the complete application via their website I got a email stating that's it at next stage and considered further by recruitment team. But that was 27 April and online still states the same so anyone know how long the process will take.


----------



## whoknew (Aug 31, 2015)

Ikhan1987 said:


> Hi there I know this is a old post. But I've applied for a post with jumeriah too. I applied in April and then two weeks after sending the complete application via their website I got a email stating that's it at next stage and considered further by recruitment team. But that was 27 April and online still states the same so anyone know how long the process will take.


how did it go for you? did you hear back from them?


----------



## Ikhan1987 (Jul 14, 2015)

whoknew said:


> Ikhan1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there I know this is a old post. But I've applied for a post with jumeriah too. I applied in April and then two weeks after sending the complete application via their website I got a email stating that's it at next stage and considered further by recruitment team. But that was 27 April and online still states the same so anyone know how long the process will take.
> ...



Hi who knew, nope it's still the same; under further review. Can't seem to find a direct email or contact for hr. So don't really know what is happening with that application.


----------



## whoknew (Aug 31, 2015)

Ikhan1987 that sucks, that they didnt email you or anything. I thought Jumeirah would be quicker in their communication with its applicants :-(
But i hope you hear something back Ikhan1987  good luck


----------



## Ikhan1987 (Jul 14, 2015)

Whoknew even I assumed that. I regularly check online status of application but states the same under review. Would have been easier if they left a email contact :grin:. Also applying elsewhere so fingers crossed. And thanks. :+1:?


----------

